# Steel Hooked Fishing 2012 through July



## Steel Hooked (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Wow!!! You guys and Gal killed. Good job. Stud Snapper.:thumbup:*


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

DAYM! Looks like you've had a fantastic summer! Let me know next time you have a spot open! j/k


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Do we live in a really cool place or what? Snapperilla! What did your biggest Snapper weigh?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice run man! Stud snaps and grouper!


----------



## Steel Hooked (Jun 29, 2009)

Our biggest snapper was 30.8 lbs. Placed 2nd in Outcast Snapper Tourney, posted a pic on the post tournament forum.


----------



## Steel Hooked (Jun 29, 2009)

And thanks for the compliments. We live to fish!


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

If you have a slot open pm me Alex. redtracker. And I am not kidding.


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

I hate i didnt get to fish with yall this summer maybe next year those are some great fish:thumbsup:


----------



## Steel Hooked (Jun 29, 2009)

@ 4hooks, it's still Amberjack season, if you wanna jump on board brother & get your shoulder ripped out of place, Come on! We going on an AJ hunt Saturday if the weather cooperates!


----------

